# Cinny's On-going journey AND REQUESTS FOR ADVICE/CRITIQUES



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Cinny, 

I think you're asking too much too soon. Here's why: for horse to track nicely and correctly in the corner of a ring, he needs to be able to do two things: move laterally off your inside leg and bend on an elementary level. I don't think Cinny knows how to do either, in fact it would be extraordinary for him to do either at his level of training.

Also, in general, you shouldn't ask a horse to go deeper into a corner than he's comfortable going on a circle. Cinny shouldn't be doing anything smaller that a 30 meter circle at his level, and I'm betting your trying to go deep in the corner than the curve of a 30 meter circle. 

When you circle him in the corner and he approaches the wall, he stops because he doesn't know how to do what you're asking - he's saying "Mom, I can't!" Listen to him, he's a nice guy, he's not refusing to work out of stubborness but genuine confusion.

Continue to work on forward, straight and relaxed. Do your big circles in the *middle* of the arena for now. On the ground, introduce the idea that one leg at the girth means move over as opposed to two legs mean go forward. When he moves away nicely in both directions on the ground, introduce this concept from the saddle. This concept is the foundation for correct bending. 

As far as bending, do not expect him to bend correctly until you can work consistently on contact. A well-schooled horse will bend off leg alone on a loose rein, but only because he's learned the necessary balance and self-carriage (which comes later, do you sense a theme here?) Cinny's a long way from that. A horse that isn't forward and straight can't learn to bend correctly.

Your horse needs a lot of wet saddle pads *just* working on forward, straight and relaxed and to develop a trust relationship with you. When the OCD part of you has an agenda and wants to ask for more, ask yourself if it's worth damaging the relationship you're building with the horse to get the "more."

Happy trails!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

*Recent Breakthroughs and consistent work...and a bad habit in the process  06/20/2010​*
We have had some AMAZING rides this week. And yes, I have stopped pushing the circles and have instead started riding in straight lines along the rails and up the center.

1) Cinny has pretty much stopped tossing his head and the playing with the bit is at a minimum. I have also been finding some nice foam when I take his bridle off.

2) I think he is starting to use his back more because he is getting a very nice head set on his own with no rein contact (I still let them pretty much dangle when I ride). I still do not have a surcingle and side reins, but hope to get them soon.

3) I have had consistent gaits every ride this week... instead of the fast slow fast slow he used to do, I get the same consistent speed until I ask for a transition.

4) We have a new gait!!! It really was unintentional. I have been working him at walk and trying to get him to stretch out and lengthen, and trot, again lengthening. Well, when I would ask for a down transition from a trot to walk I would get this nice lil jog/sitting trot. It really was too beautiful to ignore or chastise (looked great in the mirror) so I started asking for this gait during our workouts too...that's when I started getting more consistency in walk and trot. He also down transitions to a true walk when I ask for it and not a jog. I think he now knows the difference between just slowing down and transitioning altogether.

Okay so now for the ugly. He has picked up a BAD habit on the lunge line and I think the correct answer would be to get him in the surcingle and side reins but I'm not sure and mine haven't arrived yet. I lunge at a trot for quite a while both sides to help him figure out what speed he is most comfortable in maintaining and to help get some muscle and conditioning on him. Well, I am not sure if it's lack of condition, or extreme boredom but he now puts his weight against the lungeline. To make matters worse he will also put his nose to the ground...even at the trot while his head is leaning on the line. I usually pop with the lead line but I know he thinks this is the signal to down transition so it doesn't really help. My arms are usually killing me by the time we are done from holding him. He never used to do this. Any ideas? When I get my surcingle/side reins what is the best way to use them to get him out of the habit? Should I stop lunging altogether until I have the other equipment?


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Cinny, 

Stretching down on the lunge is good! You want to encourage that at the walk and trot. 

Hanging and pulling on you is bad, of course. The solution is a pull/release from your elbow. If you don't give him something steady to hang on, he can't lean and pull. Same principle as under saddle, really. He's a pretty smart guy, so once you make it clear to him that he's not supposed to hang, he'll lighten up. 

Ideally you want the same sort of contact on the lunge line that you would undersaddle. 

Oops! I forgot to ask - are you lunging in a halter?? If you are, you need to start lunging in a headstall with a bit.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

A couple of additions - 

While that sitting trot may feel delicious, I would avoid doing more that a few steps at a time in the downward transtions. I doubt, three weeks in to training, that he has the back muscles developed to truly carry you sitting, and if you do to much, you risk confirming traveling hollow and inverted. 

Also, when he stretches down on the lunge, as well as leaving the head alone, gently encourage him forward. The moving forward while stretching down to the ground is the elusive long and you want and need to develop his topline.

In a perfect world, he will blow out, grunt or groan while he stretches and you will actually see muscles under the saddle area rippling and working while he does this. This is part of the reason for not lunging in a saddle - you want to be able to *see* those muscles work.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

maura said:


> Cinny,
> 
> Stretching down on the lunge is good! You want to encourage that at the walk and trot.


I did not know that his dragging his lips on the ground while trotting on the lunge was actually good. See I learn something new every day 



maura said:


> Hanging and pulling on you is bad, of course. The solution is a pull/release from your elbow. If you don't give him something steady to hang on, he can't lean and pull. Same principle as under saddle, really. He's a pretty smart guy, so once you make it clear to him that he's not supposed to hang, he'll lighten up.


Okay, so I'll give him something inconsistent to lean on. I was hoping there was something I could do besides relying on surcingle and side reins to fix it when I get them.



maura said:


> Oops! I forgot to ask - are you lunging in a halter?? If you are, you need to start lunging in a headstall with a bit.


Yes, currently I don't have a lunge attachment, however like the surcingle and reins, it is in the works and I will have one soon. I know it is a HUGE no no to attach the lunge line onto one of the bit rings so I figured until I could do it properly, the halter would be the safest bet for not causing any more problems than I already have.



maura said:


> While that sitting trot may feel delicious, I would avoid doing more that a few steps at a time in the downward transtions. I doubt, three weeks in to training, that he has the back muscles developed to truly carry you sitting, and if you do to much, you risk confirming traveling hollow and inverted.


I will keep this in mind, I didn't know this. I just figured since he has a nice headset on the loose reins in this gait, that he was still trying to use his back. In the arena mirrors he looks really good, but I know that can be deceiving. I've been lunging him since about May 10 and riding him for about a month now. Does the lunging not count towards building back muscle?




maura said:


> In a perfect world, he will blow out, grunt or groan while he stretches and you will actually see muscles under the saddle area rippling and working while he does this. This is part of the reason for not lunging in a saddle - you want to be able to *see* those muscles work.


Blow out? Is that the horrible deep gutted sort of hacky cough thing he does that rattles the arena windows when he works? He does groan a bit towards the end of the work out too. I new about the groaning and some of the coughing but if the other thing is Blowing...I've never seen a horse do it quite so loudly as he does. He seems to have been trading his "teeth grinding" for the grunting though, which I think is a good thing. I know if he does the teeth grind thing in shows he can be marked down.

Thank you soo much.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

[/quote]know it is a HUGE no no to attach the lunge line onto one of the bit rings so I figured until I could do it properly, the halter would be the safest bet for not causing any more problems than I already have. [/quote]


This is controversial, and you'll get lots of different opinions on this. I had a dressage instructor who would use "like lunging in a halter" as a metaphor for something futile and useless. Dressage riders, as a general rule, believe that useful lunging can only be done in a proper lungeing cavesson or in a bridle with sidereins.

I *partially* agree. You can lunge to get the bucks and ya-yas out, to evaluate the horse's soundness and you can lunge a greenie to teach voice commands. None of these really require the cavesson or bridle and sidereins route, but a dressage rider would argue that if you're going to lunge for *any* reason, why not use the proper equipment and get maximum benefit.

Personally, if I was lunging for one of the above reasons, I would lunge in a headstall with a very mild bit, and the lunge line run from the inside bit ring, over the poll to the outside bit ring. That way I would have some influence and control over the horse. 

I wouldn't lunge in a halter because 1.) you have no control 2.) smart horses learn to lean. 

[/quote]I just figured since he has a nice headset on the loose reins in this gait, that he was still trying to use his back... Does the lunging not count towards building back muscle?[/quote]

Please bear in mind that all I have to go on is the two videos you've posted and your descriptions. An instructor's eyeballs on Cinny would be much more reliable. However, in the videos, he was hollow, inverted, short-strided and defensive. If he's managed to go from that, to correctly moving through his back in one month of being ridden on loose reins, he's a prodigy of epic proportions. 

Headset doesn't necessarily have anything to do with his back. Don't rely on headset as an indicator of anything. Work on loose reins is to get him relaxed and forward, working through his back comes later and *only* from working from his hind end into contact. A schooled horse may use his back on loose reins after the musclature has been developed along their topline, but I don't think it's likely Cinny's there yet. 

Personally, I wouldn't do any work sitting for awhile. When you get back to cantering, I'd canter in two point as well.

The work you've done so far has made him a little fitter, that's all. Sort of like going to the gym and doing cardio but no strength training. 

In re: the blowing out. What you're hearing may be the sounds of a horse stretching and working, or it may be a horse clearing arena dust from his nose. Can't tell over the internet. 

When is your first lesson with the instructors at your new facility? 


​
​


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

maura said:


> Personally, if I was lunging for one of the above reasons, I would lunge in a headstall with a very mild bit, and the lunge line run from the inside bit ring, over the poll to the outside bit ring. That way I would have some influence and control over the horse.
> 
> [/COLOR]​


GAAhh was all set to try this and alas...lunge line Clip will not fit through the loose rings of my Fulmer or my plain loose ring snaffle. 

On top of this Cinny needs a slight trim as his hooves are a tad uneven (his farrier said this would happen after a few weeks) making him start to paddle outward, and the farrier I was using won't come to my new stable because it's 45 min out of his way. I can't get one to do him until July 7th.

Setbacks...setbacks and more setbacks. I clearly can't get him to learn balance if he's off balance, can I?


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't know the answer about the feet, but if your lunge line has a loop on the end you hold and not a big rubber stopper, you can put the other end through the bit ring. If the clip wont fit around the bit ring, you can hook it back to the line itself, perhaps? 
I enjoy reading about your progress!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

*Cinny's on forced vacation for a week or so as of June 26​*
That's right, no steady work for around a week or two. My mom has been sick for about a month now and went to the Dr and was diagnosed with contagious bacterial pneumonia. My 5 month old baby that she occasionally watches has been sick off and on for over a week now so I took him in today. He has the bacterial pneumonia too, although not as sick as my mom. Baby comes first so Cinny get's a break. I thought of having one of the girls at the stable take him out and lunge him for me but they have a tendency to take the horse out, run the heck out of it for 20 minutes with no warm up or cool down and then throw it back in it's stall...so I think he's better off hanging with his pasture friends. My fiancee works for the railroad as an engineer and is gone 2-3 days at a time with only about a day at home in between so I am pretty much ALONE with the baby 24/7 since he can't be babysat...he's contagious. I might get to sneak an hour or so with Cin when he gets home...I might need it to keep my sanity.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

OMG I just had a MAJOR EPIPHANY in regards to Cinny. All this time I have kept trying to figure out what feels so wrong about him. I keep thinking it's because he's green and I don't feel confident on him and using that as an excuse, but that's not it at all!

All the horses I have ridden in the last few months I have been perfectly confident on, and I never noticed why until Now. I was reading a comment that MIEventer made in a thread asking for critique where she was telling the person she needs to sit over the horses center of gravity...and that's when it hit me like a brick in the face.

What everyone has been trying to tell me and I just haven't "got" it. I mean I understood it, I just didn't "get" it until that moment. The reason I feel so "off" on Cinny, why we can't canter, why I don't feel secure on his back.......he is REALLY off balance. I mean, when I think about it, I can't figure where the heck his center of gravity even is. I never feel in balance with him. If I did, I would feel fine and secure even if he grabbed the bit and took off with me....but I don't. I feel like if he canters 2 strides I'm going to go flying....it's the whole center of gravity.

So now I REALLY get what I need to do. I mean REALLY GET IT. Cinny will NEVER have a constant place for his center of gravity until he learns to balance himself. until then, his center of gravity is going to be all over the place. I don't know why I just didn't "get" it before...what is wrong with me?????

I am really really excited now. I feel like I have been majorly preventing us from moving forward with what I want to do because I was so darn ignorant of this. And you guys kept trying to hammer it into my thick scull...thank you all for your patience, especially Maura!!!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

You make me laugh, Cinny.

The journey from green to made is....

wait for it....



*the horse restablishing its balance under the rider's weight.*


I think it would be really helpful for you to take lessons on, or just ride, made horses periodically while you're bringing Cinny along.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

*UPDATE July 4, 2010​*


maura said:


> You make me laugh, Cinny.
> 
> The journey from green to made is....
> 
> ...



I don't start until after the 15th..she has an overload of summer lessons with everyone out of school. I kind of like that because I don't think she'd be so busy if she wasn't any good. There is a dressage clinic with Sarah and Clayton Martin coming up in a couple of weeks also. Our BO is having Clayton actually ride the green horse Dolly, that she just purchased last week to evaluate what she needs to do (Dolly is really flighty and makes Cin look like an old pro). She said she will ask if he also has time to hop on Cin as well. It's 150 for the hour but I think it will be well worth it. I hope he can work it in, it would be great to see how he is with someone like him get on Cin and figure him out. I'm kind of excited but trying not to count my chickens, you know??

Yesterday I FINALLY got my side reins in for lunging. I put them on the longest setting and the first 5 minutes at a walk he fought them so bad that I thought he was going to flip himself over. He relaxed and started to stretch out into them and then ignored them as they were so loose they didn't really give him contact unless he stretched out. At the trot he tossed his head a bit for 1 minute and then was fine. Canter he was a train wreck crow hopping, tossing his head, flagging his tail, snorting. He'd pull his nose straight out, get mad then put his head back over and over. But only for about 5 minutes then he suddenly pulled his hind end a little more under him, rounded out and gave me the most delightful looking canter I've ever seen him do. I let him go a few times around then stopped him, took of the side reins and walked him out. Over all a pretty good day.

Yesterday I also discovered, he LOVES to be vacuumed. We have a vacuum in our grooming stall and so I switched it on to see what he would do. He ignored it. So I took the hose and started to vacuum him and he kept wiggly his lips but stood still, no freaking at all. I also cleaned his sheath for the first time, he enjoyed that too and pretty close to fell asleep. I found a plastic straw wrapper stuck up there which may have been the source of a lot of his discomfort, I could only IMAGINE what that must have felt like. It was stuck in with the goop so who knows how long it was there.

I think he's doing really well. I watch the BO's new horse, Dolly and I feel so blessed. Cin has NEVER behaved the way she does.

I posted this up in the critique section because for some reason I don't get as many replies in this thread as I do there and I wanted to get some more critisim bashed into my head, but here is our most recent ride (July 2). I see a lot of improvement, and a lot of work still yet to be done. I'm not sure about the saddle, I keep thinking if I had a more correct seat it would be fine. It doesn't hurt HIM as much as the other one did so we will see. It's just a "for now" working saddle anyway. I'm saving up for a nice dressage saddle...so I also want to see where I go with loosing weight before I fork over a few grand.






So that's pretty much it for now.


----------



## horsedrivengal (Jul 25, 2010)

*Snothead*

How about trying to reward home when he does it right the first time then stop the session? Also try mixing it up. Do you do anything else besides arena work (indoor or out)?

horsedrivengal,


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

August 21, 2010

It's been a while since I checked in. Due to the baby having some health issues and being in the hospital, Cinny hasn't gotten out much. The times I did take him out, he did pretty well. I decided to half lease or free lease him to and intermediate/advanced rider so that he can still work. I had two really GREAT prospects. One was someone who was on the UNL equestrian team, talked like she knew what she was doing. I told her what was going on with Cinny, his history and she said he sounded like a great project horse and had a few suggestions of what to do with him. But then she came down for a trial and...well, not going to work with her. She couldn't even get him to do more than plod along like a plow horse on the lunge line and when she got on him the first thing she did to my HORROR was to grab up the reins so tight that all poor Cinny could do was hollow out his back and crow hop around. He eventually was able to get some leverage, even on the Fulmer, and bolted with her. She was in his face the whole time.

The second person has written me a very detailed plan of what she thinks will work with Cinny including a few weeks of ground work including ground driving and extensive lateral work (yay). She also gave me detail of what she has done in the past and some references. She works full time so will only be working him at night so if I want an afternoon fun hack or something it wont' really interfere. We just haven't been able to actually get together for a try out.

Another good note My trainer let me borrow h er Aurigan Herm Sprenger Dynamic RS Loose Ring Snaffle. it was interesting and I can really see him eventually settling down into it. At first he almost behaved as if I put in a copper wire twist on him though, he is really sensitive to this bit and has quick response of my aids compared with his Fulmer and at the same time acted more comfortable.

But sadly, I believe I still have MAJOR saddle fit issues. I tried some other pads today but he seems to get sore and sensitive in the withers after our ride. I am just beside myself, I can't afford a saddle right now..and I'm starting to think the poor horse is just better off if I let him sit in the dry lot with his friends until I get the baby and saddle issues resolved..... Things just aren't going our way.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Hang in there! I can relate to baby and saddle fit issues!  It sounds like a free/partial lease would be a great way to help keep him in work. Keep us posted!


----------



## horsedrivengal (Jul 25, 2010)

*Green as Grass*

I noticed from the video that he moves his head aroung like my Fox Trotter did when I first got her. He has problems maintaining a good frame, but I think this comes with time and with balanced riding. You can do it! He's just trying to fi:lol:gure it all out.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

*Moving Forward.....with big steps, not little choppy ones*

*Thursday, September 9​*
Today I FINALLY got my Sprenger Ultra WH. What a BIG difference it made. I also had a lesson and it was the most amazing lesson!! I'm so proud of my Cinny. Today he finally "connected the dots" so to speak. I'm hesitant to give the bit sole credit, but I think it really helped. We are starting to have nice 20 meter circles in posting trot...and I mean a nice, consistent, relaxed posting trot. We also succeeded in finally getting him into the bridle. He really paid attention to me, and my trainer noticed to. She even joked and asked where Cinny went and who's horse I borrowed...it was that great of a lesson.

I feel like all the doors that were closed before have just opened right up...will get video soon, busy helping my stable with this weekend's show. 

Next Saturday (the 18th) is my ride in our clinic with Sarah Martin.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*the adventures of Cinny and company!*

Cinny lady,

I have read every word you wrote and have so much to tell you! Your journey is really fascinating to observe and you will be so glad that you are documenting all this , especially those early videos. They will be fodder for humor someday. And pride as you see how the both of you progress.

Ok, when I watched the first video I was actually worried for you. If that horse had propped (suddenly stopped) or done a sudden dodge to one side, you would most certainly have gone off. Your seat was very insecure. Sorry. you were leaning way forward, popping out of the saddle, gripping with your knees, shoulders not square, and all that was a part of the total equation. Now, I also read about Cinny himself being out of balance, and I can see and understand that as also being a big part of the equation. However, You must improve you seat in order to help him. Sorry, but there is NO shortcut. So, lessons , lounge lessons on a schoolhorse will be invaluable. Your general openminded attitude and searching spirit are reallly admirable. They are the foundation, along with the boundless empathy you have for this creature. Now, you must build on it with the physical repition of learning to ride, better. 
Now, to be more specific, after watching the video of one month later there is one specific and helpful critisim I can make. you have your feet well out in front of you in a bit of a "chair" seat and when you post, instead of carrying your own weight up and down from your own feet/stirrups, knees/thighs , you are kind of bouncing off his back. Well, not really bouncing, but you are requiring him to fully lift you. Since you are not lined up over your ankles, it is impossible for you to lift yourself in the post lightly. It means you are perpetually a tiny bit behind his motion and it forces him to work harder and quells his forward energy. (I know, vague horsey talk. Sorry) 
So, one thing that will help will be a good dressage saddle that puts you in a good position lined up over your hips and ankles. Another thought I had, a chair seat is often a result of a saddle that is anged too far up in front/ down in back . I mean the horse might be very uphill . Or, the saddle is too far forward. OR, it is so narrow around the whithers are that it is propped up too high in front instead of lying along the whither/shoulder area nicely. In any case, it makes the center of the saddle, it's center of gravitey, too far back. Causes you to have your upper body too far forward and consequently, you are forced to have you lower leg forward also to offset the upper body. 
Look at the saddle on him and see it the lowest point of the seat is in the middle, or if the saddle seems to be "climbing" his whither. If it is, use a small wedge (like a Cashel foam wedge) to lift the rear of the saddle . 
This m;ight help. 
What ever you do, when you are in the saddle, you need your hips over your ankles (shoulders over the whole shebang but you seemed to be reasonabley upright) in such a way that if your horse magically disappeared from under you, you would land standing on your little footsies and not your buttsies.

As for the sick baby, I feel for you mommy. Been there, done that.
Never forget that a horse, lovely as he is, is an animal and a child is your child. Never apologize for keeping one's priorities straight.

I really think you have a wonderful questing heart and It's a delight to read your posts.

Cheers, darlin'


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you so much tinyliny. Looking back, I think I did forget to document something that happened a few weeks ago, that might make you shake your head and say....oh, that's going to be so much better.

That saddle I bought "just for now" not only wasn't putting me in a correct position, it wasn't fitting Cin right either and unfortunately gave him some sore shoulder blades. This has been rectified. Both saddles have been donated to a local horse rescue/youth ranch that was very happy to get them. Cinny got time off to relax and feel better and the search for a saddle began. I watched videos here on horse forum about saddle fit (Schleese), rolled up my sleeves and dug right in. After a few tries and finding nothing that fit Cin's super short back, a lady at my stable who has just decided to go "Western Pleasure" told me she is selling all her dressage tack, and her Kieffer Wien DL just might fit. Long story a little shorter, it fits ALMOST perfect...fits him, but about half an inch short for me. My trainer looked at us with it and said she thinks that's the closest thing to perfect without going custom. I paired it up with a nice half pad and that was the first part of our Happy Horse equation. The second was the Sprenger WH. Oh, and I got the Kiefffer for a steal at 350.

Every day I look at Cinny in amazement. How he puts up with me and my mistakes, I will never know. And how my horses in the past put up with me...well..most of the time, is pretty amazing as well. I have been blessed.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Neato! OHHH NEW TACK (said with the voice of Homer Simpson as he says, "Oooh, forbidden doughnut!)

The Sprenger WH is what? Is that kind of a French Link bit, loose ring? I have that bit and have yet to meet a horse that did not go well in it.
I personally don't like Keifer saddles but it is a very personal thing. Theyare good saddles, just dont' fit me. If it fits the horse and doesn't cause you pain, go for it.

What is a Half Pad?

I think you are on the right path with him. He seems like a rather delicate horse, for whom force will backfire. He will need to be educated to take some contact (and getting a vet to check out his teeth to be sure the headshaking isn't discomfort caused will be wise), but doing it little by little is the way to go. your description of the side rein episode kind of freaked me out. Sounded dangerous, both to him physically and to his trust of you. Honestly, I am not a big fan of lunging period! At least the kind of lunging where the horse is in a fixed frame and made to go around in mindless circles. I would keep it pretty short.
One thing you can do to add interest is to put a couple of cavaletti on the circle. Your horse has to pay attention and every time he has to step over the cavaltetti (like 6 to 8 inches off the ground) he must tighten his abdominal muscles. Most people dont realize this but in order for the horse to lift his back he must tighten his abdominal muscles. When the back lifts, the topline lengthens, not shortens. If the horse is contracting his back muscles (as he would do to defend himself from a painful saddle or a clumsy rider) the back will shorten and drop. 
To lengthen the back and strenghten (not stiffen) it, you must build the abdominal muscles and the hind end and keep encourageing the horse to reach forward and downward, especially in the trot.
going up hills, going over cavaletti, these are good for this sort of strengthenig and keep the horse interested and engaged mentally. Even letting him jump some would be engaging. I mean little jumps.

If you have a round pen, go "play" with him in there.
Yikes, there's tons of info on that, but you can just go in there and play with him. He seems harmless. 
Gotta go do dishes!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Sept 12, 2010​
Just an iddy biddy video from today's ride. Improvement, but still a ways to go. I felt like I was leaning back, but it's clear that I am still leaning slightly forward. I like my position better in this saddle though. Also, in my last lesson we really got him into the bridle and picking his feet way UP, but now that I remember, my trainer had me posting bigger too...in this vid I look like I'm barely posting, but it felt like I was standing straight up. Oh, and don't even mention my lower legs...work work work work.

by the way, if you pay attention at the end, you can see and hear the two horses tied by the arena gate start to fight lol.






I found out that at the Lancaster Super Fair that happens the beginning of September every year, they have a dressage show. So, my new goal is to at least participate in Intro next year. We have a year to work on it.....


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

*September 18, 2010*

It's the morning before Cinny and I join in on the Sarah Martin clinic at our stable. I have never been to a clinic, audited a clinic, let alone participated in riding in a clinic. I've been a little nervous all week as Cinny and I are still just working on forward motion at the walk, trot, as well as 10, 15 and 20 meter circles. Yesterday he gave me a simply wonderful ride, I was so proud of him. And then Sarah came and um....my heart sank.

We have 3 arena's at our stable and a BIG hunt field. We have our lovely indoor arena where Cinny and I spend about 95% of our work time, the outdoor where Cinny acts like he has been given oats for the past week, and the dressage arena...yes typical dressage arena, no fence...surrounded by nothing but blue sky and fields for miles. We only walk in there, usually during cool downs. We have never WORKED in there because I don't think we are ready to go fenceless in the face of open pasture. The past few clinics have been indoor so I never even gave it a thought. Guess where Sarah is having the clinic...yup, the fenceless dressage arena that I know we aren't ready for yet.

So, I have spent the night preparing, my Kieffer is glowing, my bridle loooks brand new with the white perfectly white. Clean breeches, even bought a new polo. But my chest is in knots. I heard a rumor that it's supposed to storm today. My ride is at 4....I am just praying that in the next 7 hours it rains, and rains hard!!!! I am scared to death to actually WORK in that arena until I have better control of my seat and my horse.

If you don't hear back from me to let you know how great my clinic went, you can assume Cinny is half way to Las Vegas and I had to be plucked from the pasture....


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Sweetie, if this is that big an issue, I would ask someone at the barn to approach the clinician and feel her out about how she'd feel about working in the indoor for you, for all the reasons you mentioned. 

This takes the pressure of you, and if the clinician has a problem with it, they can convey it through a third party. 

A visiting instructor or clinician WANTS you to be happy and relaxed and to set you up for success. 

So just ask, already. Then take a deep breath and relax.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

*Houston, we have CONTACT*

*September 23, 2010*

Well, the clinic went very well. It was foggy so we ended up inside. My fiance' thought we looked nice but in his opinion we didn't accomplish anything that our regular trainer hadn't been working on. Only in my opinion, we accomplished something HUGE.

Sarah Martin is an excellent instructor. Yes we worked on the same things that I work on with my instructor, but I think it's great that we picked up with what I was currently learning, and had it explained from a new view. Oh, and my trainer watched my lesson too, so we are all one big package deal now. Anyway, I DID acquire a few things I was lacking from Sarah's lesson. Strength of mind and Courage, and she took something away too....part of my fear. I am no longer afraid to push Cinny. Now, I know I didn't THINK I was afraid of him before, but...... now that the fear is gone I can look back and say that yes, I was indeed afraid to push him for some reason. And now we can push right into our bridle.

So where did this get us? Well, something very wonderful has happened. I can now ride with direct rein contact...and not just loosey goosey contact either but REAL contact......and the head tossing, grinding teeth, etc.....are almost gone. This is a really big deal for us. What's more, we have bend and are starting to make some really beautiful 10, 15, and 20 meter circles in walk and trot. As Cinny experiments with really pushing and seeking that bridle I can feel him raise and round his back into his movements. I am so elated!

Another thing helping Cin's work ethic....I found someone really awesome to work him. She is helping two of our eventers get their horses in condition for some eventing next month and she has agreed to work on Cinny and help build his topline as well as teach him self control in the canter. I can already see a difference on the lunge line, and when people watch her ride him they have to make a double take because she makes Cinny look like a seasoned horse, not a greenie. There is just one problem, now I can't wait to start working him at canter myself...... looks like I need some of my own self control.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

*And the offers keep rolling in.......*

*Saturday September 25*

This week has been full of wonderful rides. Cinny is improving by leaps and bounds! Today it was rainy so the Pony Posse had to do their jumping lessons indoors, but I didn't let it interrupt my ride. I just decided that it would be a good "pony" lesson for Cinny and work on his pony anxiety. He did just great, most of his issues seem to be going away the more he gets to know and trust me. The only sign that he was a little "put off" by the little creatures was his teeth gritting which was excessive in comparison to his normal amount. We road on the rail with ponies cantering up from behind, then they reversed and cantered toward us. I stood him in the center of the arena while they were all cantering around every which way. During jumping I stood him towards the end of the in and out so he could see them flying over jumps at him. He just stood and gritted....no muscle tenseness at all. I'm so proud of my little man. The pony trainer said she couldn't believe he was the same horse that I rode last weekend with Sarah Martin, he has improved so much in one week.

Also this week I have had 3 offers for him! Yes, people are coming up and asking me if I would sell them Cinny!!!! Apparently he is a favorite of the pony posse girls and they all want to buy him or to show him when I think he's ready to start jumps. Even the trainer told me to see her first when I want him to jump and if I am ever interested in someone showing him. I never ever expected this at all. I do think he needs at least a good solid year of dressage BEFORE doing anything else and I'm going to stick to that plan. Where we go after this year depends on how he does showing intro. I really want to push him as far as his conformation will allow with dressage and then maybe go from there.

I am so happy right now. Everything is falling into place with Cin and me, and we have the most wonderful rides. He is such a much more relaxed horse now.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

BIG CHANGES

Well, it's been a while, there have been so many changes. The biggest one is, we just moved to a new stable. Cinny and I just weren't fitting in at the Equestrian Center. It would seem that you either have to be in the Pony Posse, be a "Pony Posse Mom," have a huge warmblood and ride in the hunt field with the teens or have a seasoned dressage horse to be worthy of anybody actually talking to you in that place, with the exception of course of the guy that cleans your horses stall and feeds him. Unfortunately Cinny and I just weren't any of those.

I know moving to a better place is considered "moving up" and moving to a cheaper place is "going down" or but what is it if you go to a better place that is cheaper? Cinny's new digs include (for only a forth the price of the equestrian center) a 10x20 box stall with a dutch door that leads out to...yes his own 20X20 little dry lot. 3 turn out FIELDS that I want to say are bigger than most arenas. A round pen, an outdoor arena with not only stuff for jumps, but also practicing games. A nice indoor arena complete with dressage lettering. Hot/cold bath (except in winter). Super friendly people. And a trail head that leads into a state nature park 

The downside, I now have to go select, buy and haul in my own hay (so yes, Cinny even has better quality hay). I have to feed him at night and clean the stall myself (I had to clean his stall in the other place too as the ammonia in it was worse than a cat box that hadn't been cleaned in a month), and I have to set out his morning feed in a bin in front of his stall so the BO can feed him. Yeah, like all of that is a big deal...not.

We are also changing trainers. Not because my old trainer can't go to the new barn, she is more than welcome to, I just don't think she is working for Cinny and Me, and I get the feeling she doesn't WANT to train Cinny and me anymore. The last time I heard from her she told me to email her when I was feeling better and ready to start training again. I emailed her a while ago and the only thing I heard from her was "Cinny's neighbor ate his blanket." Um yeah, real excited to train us. I think I have found a wonderful trainer in the Dressage trainer at the new stable. I now make the 3rd dressage rider at our barn lol. She is very excited and has already planned on which shows she is taking us to and we haven't even trained with her yet. Don't worry, she HAS seen my Cinny vids..including that horrible first one!! She knows what she is getting in to.

As for Cin, he is doing better and better all the time. I still have the opportunity to still go to the Sarah Martin clinics at my old stable, yay and she now is involved with a wonderful website geared toward improving yourself and your horse in any discipline. I love this site so much, I am going to ask permission to post the link. Anyway, for dressage there is a place where it shows all the levels and what is expected in that level and then you can rate your horse on each thing. So Cinny has strong halt, strong 20mm circles, introduced to forehand turns..things like that. And then it helps you with tips on getting the weaker things stronger, etc. Anyway, the reason I bring it up is that through that site I discovered that maybe my old trainer was pushing Cin a bit too much. We barely have introduced intro level stuff to him as well as a bit and the last few lessons she started introducing turning on the forehand and shoulder in at the trot..which of course were somewhat disastrous and we still haven't quiet "gotten them" and now I think Cinny hasn't quite gotten them because we don't have a strong enough foundation with bitting and basics yet. 

Thus, we have gone way back to basics. Until I start with the new trainer (this Thursday) I am only going to work on him with intro and training level work and get them SOLID!! All this going back into what he somewhat knows has gotten him to relax...and I rarely get any teeth gritting. Instead...I get drool ha ha. We have also begun canter work. He's good for about 2 20mm circles at a time and then he looses energy so we do a lot of canter-trot-canter-trot transitions both directions. He is also liking to throw in counter canters which I absolutely HATE.

Another thing that will help is I have found someone FINALLY to also get him out and work with him. She has her own horse at my new barn but he's older and she wants to ride other horses for her own experience. She's very good and balanced and I think it will be just what Cinny needs. She rides all disciplines as well.

Anyway, that's the latest Cinny report. I am looking forward to a brighter new year and possibly the inside of a show ring!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

So excited for you Cinny. You are the three little bears of stables...this one is too small...this one is tooo big...this one is *just right*


----------

